# Unidentified CA Sold to me as a 1in Firemouth



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

http://i221.photobucket.com/albums/dd22 ... titled.jpg

Any help in finding out what he is would be great


----------



## Jordan_86 (Aug 16, 2007)

By the way he is now about 4.5 in and I got him in october


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2008)

green terror


----------



## nimboman (Jan 11, 2008)

Acara maybe :-?


----------



## Xenomorph (Aug 6, 2007)

g465777 said:


> green terror


Aequidens sp. "Goldsaum" akas "False Green Terror"


----------



## eyezak (Feb 22, 2008)

Correct^


----------



## ME_AND_GREENTERROR (Jan 21, 2008)

Green terror lol


----------

